

The guy who made Apple's Playground possible - dedene
http://worrydream.com/Apple/

======
dedene
Also check out this presentation of Bret Victor:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII)

Pretty interesting stuff, especially given this happened a few years prior to
today's release of Playground.

